# Rail Gardens SLC Utah



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

So i know this isnt really a review but does anyone know the exact location of Rail Gardens.... i know its in the area of Old Mill golf course but thats all i know 
Thanks


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the park at the intersection of wasatch blvd and 45 south


http://maps.google.com/maps?client=....676716,-111.800276&spn=0.008462,0.01929&z=16


----------

